# 1966 gto interior restoration questions



## paratrooper82 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, i'm new to this site, and this is my vdery first posting, I bought a 66 gto in 2010, and when i bought it it had no interior inside of it, being that im 28 and i wasn't around when these came out and this is my first gto restoration i have a few questions. first does anyone know where i can find some interior a pillar moldings? also how do the sail panels go on? do they wrapp around the headliner retainer bar in the back on the b pillar that is held on by two screws? then the 3m taped the bar on the top..... or is there a site that shows pics and does a walk through? thanks


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Most every part for the interior can be found at ames or performance years. I have a convertible so I am no help on the rest.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can find out from the upholstery shop...my 67 GTO is there now...I'll check tomorrow or Thursday. Eric:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The moulding you are talking about on the a-pillar is called windlace, it goes from the top of the kick panel back to the c-pillar and clips over the headliner. You mention a b-pillar, is your car a hardtop (24217) or a post (24207)?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Windlace, as Randy said, is readily available from various resto companies......I was TOLD that the MUSTANG resto windlace also fits well, and is available in many more colors/shades......E


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 66 as well. I recommend an interior pro, I had an interior shop here in NE PA put my headliner, sail panels and windlace in for $175. The rest of the interior is pretty easy DIY.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh and thanks for serving dude!!! I was a paratrooper too 84-91 82nd 2/325


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The "retainer bar", has a tack strip in it the panel is stapled to it. And YES, thanks for jumping out of perfectly good aircraft to serve our Country.....Eric (retired Police Helo Pilot 24 yrs of service)...:cheers


----------

